# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  newbie help - fixing pool fence posts to timber decking

## lolichka

Hello, i'm new to the forum and have done reading in several areas, however... need some help please. 
I need some suggestions re installing pool fencing posts onto timber decking. 
I spoke with a chap from bunnings and he said that I needed to ensure that the posts were bolted to the joists using glavanised hex head screws. 
The issue is that the base of the posts are wider than the decking slats AND joists, so I have nothing to screw them to. 
What are some of the other ways folk have installed posts onto timber decking? 
Are there different bases for fencing posts that can be purchased? 
Other info that may help - There is access to the underneath of the decking, about 700mm in height. Joists are 50mm wide and are evenly spaced 500mm apart measured from outer edge.  Decking has been laid on the diagonal. Gap between decking is about 8mm. House was built about 20 years ago. 
(note - the pool fencing was purchased second hand off ebay and the seller had them installed into timber decking thus why I purchased them + they were within budget)   
Thanks,
L

----------


## scubabob

not sure if i fully understand your dillema but would it be possible to lay down a floor plate of solid timber all the way around the decking where the fence is going to go and bolt the fence to that?  
Galvanised bolts will still rust with a salt water pool if that's what you have.  Stainless is better but may not be able to get what you need, plus big bikkies.

----------

